# JPG in JPEG umwandeln



## Wolf87 (1. Juni 2006)

Hi,
kennt jemand vielleicht ein kostenloses Programm oder die trial-Version eines Programms mit dem man JPG-Dateien ins JPEG Format umwandeln kann?
Ein Link wäre nicht schlecht!
Danke


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Hi,

du solltest eine JPG-Datei mit dem Bildbetrachtungsprogramm ACDSee öffnen und als JPEG-Datei (oder beliebig andere Formate) abspeichern können.
Google mal nach ACDSee, gibt es genug Links 
Prinzipiell sind das gleiche Datieformate ...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juni 2006)

äh? aaaaaaahahahaha. 

einfach die dateiendung von JPG in JPEG ändern?! ist dasselbe format! unterscheidet sich nur darin, wie man abspeichert - ob jpg einfach, optimiert oder progressiv.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Mein Reden ... 

Alex


----------



## Wolf87 (1. Juni 2006)

Das mag ja funktionieren, ich will die Bilder aber hochladen. Auch wenn ich die  Endung geändert habe wird das Bild nicht anerkannt und es kommt die Meldung "falsches Dateiformat"
Oder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei?


----------



## trauntaler (1. Juni 2006)

nimm das Batch/Konvertierungstool von IfanView. Da kannst du viele Bilder mit wenigen Klicks gleichzeitig umwandeln.


----------



## Wolf87 (1. Juni 2006)

Ok, dann versuch ich das mal... 
danke!


----------



## trauntaler (1. Juni 2006)

IrfanView ist der Chuck Norris unter den Viewern.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Also mit'm Round-House-Kick alles auf einmal ??? 

Alex


----------



## trauntaler (1. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit'm Round-House-*Kick *alles auf einmal ???
> 
> Alex



K*l*ick


----------



## Diamond (2. Juni 2006)

trauntaler schrieb:
			
		

> IrfanView ist der Chuck Norris unter den Viewern.




Jup einer der besten Viewer ,sogar mit einige guten Plugins .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

